# Hot Shot Fogger, Pilots



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

It's an apartment and you should not be doing this. It is the responsibility of the landlord to do it, placing liability on him and whoever he hires to do it.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I don't agree @chandler48, there are a lot of bad landlords in this country. Plus, some bugs are the apartment dweller's responsibility, like fleas. It's a pretty simple exercize and does little damage if you get all people and animals out. He's just trying to make sure the vapors don't extend to any pilot lights.
Help him with vents etc.


----------



## Qbaker (Dec 11, 2021)

Yea, trying to make sure the fog doesn't extend to any pilots is exactly my concern.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

If you are set on doing it read the instructions on the fogger and follow them to the T.


----------

